

Sony developing authenticating power outlets: pay-to-charge on the way?  - danso
http://theverge.com/2012/2/14/2796971/sony-authenticating-power-outlets-charge-nfc

======
noonespecial
Pay to charge outlets? Sounds like the perfect bit for this generation's Woz
to chafe at.

